# Best Single Mod Ever



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

A comment in another post about "the best mod" got me thinking...

The locking bathroom door was a big one, but I think the vent covers is still hands-down the best single mod ever.

What do you think?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The BEST *SINGLE* mod *EVER*!!!!!

Was....

Going from a Pop-Up to a WONDERFUL* Outback!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MaeJae


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I would have to say the Max Air covers are my favorite. It's not the most sexy mod, but I can't imagine not being able to leave
my vents open all the time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Quickie-Flush.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Tongue jack









With all the lifting this definitley takes the work out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> I would have to say the Max Air covers are my favorite. It's not the most sexy mod, but I can't imagine not being able to leave
> my vents open all the time.


I'd have to agree with you on that. Along with the Key Safe on the Tongue....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gas struts to lift queen bed.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1-Ton Tow Vehicle......... if you call that a mod.

otherwise everything listed so far has been very helpfull !


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Extra fridge for beer


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my mostest favorite one inside the trailer thus far is switching our bathroom door to swing open to tub, not the toilet.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't have one favorite, but here's the top of the bunch:

Dual 6v batteries let us camp for 5 days with the furnace running every night,
Water accumulater tank lets use use the water quietly,
Storage box on the bumper holds the stinky stuff outside the camper,
Backup lights for lighting up that campsite on late arrivals.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

putting the step tub in the garbage and replacing it with a full tub.

Mike


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> The BEST *SINGLE* mod *EVER*!!!!!
> 
> Was....
> 
> ...


X's 2


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

For myself I'd have to say the electric tongue jack.

Steve


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

MARGARATOR!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I could make a long list I'll stick to the top 2

#1 Going from tent to Outback!

#2 Getting rid of those stinkin' blinds in the rear slide!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm going to have to go w/two also








1. electric jack 2. fantastic fan w/sensor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ill second the Fantastic Fan !!! I love that thing!!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Putting the playstation 2 in the back room of the bhds. By the way, anyone seen my kids?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Several

Quickie Flush
Maxx Air Vent
2" Receiver
Solar Panels

Thor


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Gas struts to lift queen bed.


X2. I haven't done alot of mods but I would say of the ones I've done this has been the most beneficial. I can put my clothes in a storage container and slide it under the bed and my DW and two DD's can have the 2 wards and overhead cabinets to themselves.

Brad


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

It's a toss up between the MaxxFan and MaxAir Vents and the Outside slide rail storage compartment.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Keep 'em coming. This can be turned into a list at the end. Sounds like the vent covers, especially with fans, are a clear winner so far.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Man could I give you a list but I will only list my two favorites. Number one, all alum. front end cap on Outback. number two, electric cord retractor reel. Kirk


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry folks, but the best one I ever did, was the beer bottle opener outside the door. NEVER need to look for a beer opener again








BTW - use for bottles other than Beer is prohibited


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Man could I give you a list but I will only list my two favorites. Number one, all alum. front end cap on Outback. number two, electric cord retractor reel. Kirk


What??
I think your built in generator is one GREAT mod!


----------

